# Boost friendship faster by gifting wall-mounted furniture



## ThePhantom (May 23, 2020)

I came across a reddit comment earlier today that suggested using wall-mounted furniture as gifts for maximum friendship boost because it counts as furniture. The best part is that villagers don't display this type of furniture in their houses! In addition, you'll get bonus points if the villager gives you an item in return, which you can guarantee with gifts whose resale price is at least 2500 bells. Some good craftable wall-mounted furniture are:

- Iron wall lamp: iron x4, clay x2 (resale 2500)
- Hanging terrarium: weeds x12, iron x4 (resale 3240)
- Starry garland: small star frag x10 (resale 5000)

Finally I have a use for all the small star fragments in my storage  hope this helps you get your villagers' photos!

*EDIT: Some users have noticed that while villagers won't display these gifts, it may cause them to take down wall-mounted furniture they already have, so proceed with caution!*


Snowifer said:


> While the villager does not place the item in their homes, I did notice that giving them wall mounted furniture can make them take down whatever furniture they do have on their walls. I did this with Julian and gave him 10+ lamps and I noticed that his starry garlands disappeared! This method probably works best with villager without wall mounted furniture.


----------



## Fye (May 23, 2020)

that's smart! the fruits are really taking a while and I refuse to get them bugs/fish


----------



## ThePhantom (May 23, 2020)

DoeReMi said:


> that's smart! the fruits are really taking a while and I refuse to get them bugs/fish



I've been doing fruits too and it's taking forever! According to this guide, wrapped fruits boost friendship by +2 while wrapped furniture gives +4. You also get bonus points if they give you an item back!






						Friendship Mechanics
					






					docs.google.com


----------



## absol (May 23, 2020)

they don't? I saw a pic of Muffy's house with a pink floral swag :-o
nvm


----------



## Ichiban (May 23, 2020)

if only i could remember to gift punchy every day, i'm so forgetful lmao


----------



## mirukushake (May 23, 2020)

I give everyone wrapped hanging terrariums. +4 for giving them the item, then you are guaranteed an item back since it sells for over 2500 so you get a 1-3 point bonus on top.


----------



## kojuuro (May 23, 2020)

That's smart! The furniture items do give more friendship, so I've given some to villagers but wall mounted ones won't destroy homes?? That's awesome to hear!


----------



## Lady Timpani (May 23, 2020)

mentali said:


> they don't? I saw a pic of Muffy's house with a pink floral swag :-o


Maybe that was part of her regular decor?


----------



## ThePhantom (May 23, 2020)

mentali said:


> they don't? I saw a pic of Muffy's house with a pink floral swag :-o



I haven't seen any of mine display them so far! Is the pink floral swag normally part of Muffy's house?


----------



## iovis (May 23, 2020)

mentali said:


> they don't? I saw a pic of Muffy's house with a pink floral swag :-o


that's because her house originally comes with a floral swag! they dont hang up gifted wall mounted items


----------



## senbeiiscool (May 23, 2020)

That's actually a fantastic idea. I've gifted my villagers a few of my extra furniture but I'm starting to run out of ideas so these are great! Some of them are DIYs too so can get rid of those missions at the same time


----------



## absol (May 23, 2020)

Lady Timpani said:


> Maybe that was part of her regular decor?


oh that makes sense
I saw the pic on the wiki page and right next to it was a pink dress which I thought was gifted so I assumed the swag was too my bad
imma give my villagers tons of floral swags then


----------



## ThePhantom (May 23, 2020)

mentali said:


> oh that would make sense too
> I saw the pic on the wiki page and right next to it was a pink dress which I thought was gifted so I thought the swag was too my bad
> imma give my villagers tons of floral swags then



There was a part that I forgot to add regarding gift value, I edited my original post to reflect that! Floral swags are worth less than 2500 so you aren't guaranteed to get the bonus points, if you care about that


----------



## IridianSky (May 23, 2020)

That’s what I’ve been doing. So far I’ve gotten 5 framed photos, so it’s going well, and I haven’t totally messed up my villagers houses.

However, I too have read that if the item is worth 2500 or more then they should always give you a gift back, but that hasn’t been happening for me. It seems to be true that if it’s under 1000 then they’ll never give you anything in return, but if it’s any amount 1000 or over then there’s a chance for bells or for getting a return gift. I’ve had villagers give me bells after I’ve given them the iron wall lamp numerous times, and the other day my friend gave one of her villagers an electric kick scooter, with a purchase price of 4,400 bells, and she was given bells in return.


----------



## Clock (May 23, 2020)

This seems like a great idea. I’ve only gotten pictures from sending wrapped foreign fruit, so I can also consider giving them wall diys from now on.


----------



## Mary (May 23, 2020)

Ahh amazing, this seems like a great idea. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## ThePhantom (May 23, 2020)

IridianSky said:


> That’s what I’ve been doing. So far I’ve gotten 5 framed photos, so it’s going well, and I haven’t totally messed up my villagers houses.
> 
> However, I too have read that if the item is worth 2500 or more then they should always give you a gift back, but that hasn’t been happening for me. It seems to be true that if it’s under 1000 then they’ll never give you anything in return, but if it’s any amount 1000 or over then there’s a chance for bells or for getting a return gift. I’ve had villagers give me bells after I’ve given them the iron wall lamp numerous times, and the other day my friend gave one of her villagers an electric kick scooter, with a purchase price of 4,400 bells, and she was given bells in return.



That's good to know! I guess >2500 doesn't guarantee an item in return then. However, I've been gifting wrapped foreign fruit (worth 500) for a while now and I do receive items back about half of the time.


----------



## marea (May 23, 2020)

Thanks! I wasnt sure that they wouldnt use these kinds of items, but now that i know, i am gonna use this method.


----------



## cloudmask (May 23, 2020)

awesome info! ill be crafting a lot of hanging terrariums lol. do you know if door decorations count?


----------



## zenni (May 23, 2020)

I have a lot of wall-mounted furniture I wasn't gonna use--this is perfect!


----------



## Snowifer (May 23, 2020)

While the villager does not place the item in their homes, I did notice that giving them wall mounted furniture can make them take down whatever furniture they do have on their walls. I did this with Julian and gave him 10+ lamps and I noticed that his starry garlands disappeared! This method probably works best with villager without wall mounted furniture.


----------



## ThePhantom (May 23, 2020)

cloudmask said:


> awesome info! ill be crafting a lot of hanging terrariums lol. do you know if door decorations count?



Villagers will definitely put door decorations on their exterior door, but I don't think they get displayed inside!

	Post automatically merged: May 23, 2020



Snowifer said:


> While the villager does not place the item in their homes, I did notice that giving them wall mounted furniture can make them take down whatever furniture they do have on their walls. I did this with Julian and gave him 10+ lamps and I noticed that his starry garlands disappeared! This method probably works best with villager without wall mounted furniture.



That's alarming! Thanks for sharing, I'll quote you in the original post!


----------



## xara (May 23, 2020)

that’s smart, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rize (May 24, 2020)

Oo i'll definitely try it out o:


----------



## sunchild (May 24, 2020)

well it seems like all the extra plaques i've been getting from the stamp rally could be put to a good use as well!


----------



## John Wick (May 24, 2020)

I gave Mathilda a boomerang.
She didn't dispay it either.


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 24, 2020)

My biggest concern with this method is whether or not a future patch will "correct" this apparent oversight and cause me to log onto a bunch of villagers with out-of-place terrariums hanging in their houses...while I wouldn't fault anyone for going for it, my ever-cautious self will probably stick with wrapped fruit and (where applicable) clothes. I'm not in any rush for the pictures anyway.


----------



## kiwikenobi (May 24, 2020)

Is New Horizons like New Leaf, where villagers won't display duplicate furniture? If so, then the most wall-hanging stuff that you gift them that could be potentially displayed after an update would be one of each. And even then, there might be a limit on how many wall items villagers are able to display, maybe only one per wall, or one per house, even.

If there's no such limit on duplicates in this game, then, yeah, maybe it's something to be a little cautious about. Anyone gifiting their villagers wall-hanging stuff in the first place is someone who is probably particular about what their villagers display in their houses.


----------



## Hatsushimo (May 24, 2020)

kiwikenobi said:


> Is New Horizons like New Leaf, where villagers won't display duplicate furniture? If so, then the most wall-hanging stuff that you gift them that could be potentially displayed after an update would be one of each. And even then, there might be a limit on how many wall items villagers are able to display, maybe only one per wall, or one per house, even.
> 
> If there's no such limit on duplicates in this game, then, yeah, maybe it's something to be a little cautious about. Anyone gifiting their villagers wall-hanging stuff in the first place is someone who is probably particular about what their villagers display in their houses.


I don't really gift furniture to villagers, but my younger brother's Katt has two gifted copies of the Skull Radio (is that what it's called in English? TOYなオーディオ in JP) displaying simultaneously. They're in different styles, however; no idea if that figures into things.


----------



## lemoncove (May 24, 2020)

I have definitely had Dom display two pull-up-bar stands that I accidentally gave him, and I _think _they were both in red, but I can’t find a screenshot to confirm. They faced each other on opposite sides of his house, and it was both hysterical and frustrating. That was how I learned that villagers can pull furniture they’re no longer displaying back out.

I’ve also been worried about waking up to an island full of houses covered in iron wall lamps, but if that was the case, it would hopefully be fixable with enough replacement gifts.


----------



## marlasinger (May 24, 2020)

IridianSky said:


> However, I too have read that if the item is worth 2500 or more then they should always give you a gift back, but that hasn’t been happening for me.



It's if the *re-sell* price is 2,500+ that you get an item back. This makes it quite expensive when gifting villagers!


----------



## Fye (May 24, 2020)

kiwikenobi said:


> Is New Horizons like New Leaf, where villagers won't display duplicate furniture? If so, then the most wall-hanging stuff that you gift them that could be potentially displayed after an update would be one of each. And even then, there might be a limit on how many wall items villagers are able to display, maybe only one per wall, or one per house, even.


unfortunately they do display duplicate furniture. I gave bruce a saxophone thinking it would suit his interior nicely, and walked in one day to find two saxophones in opposite sides of the room   he either already had one in his default interior or the person who had him before me had the same gift idea


----------

